# Cube Method Week 4



## Assassin32 (Sep 7, 2015)

I started The Cube again after my hip healed up and I'm feeling great. No hip pain, no bad back pain, just lots of old man pain. My maxs are set at the following: Bench - 415  Deadlift - 590  Squat - 405. This is the 1st time in years I'm squatting heavy again(well, heavy for me, that is) with the heavy duty knee sleeves from EliteFTS. So far so good. No knee pain. It was week 4 this past week. 

Heavy deadlift was yesterday and it was set for 3 sets of 2 with 485. I felt great and did 6 sets of 2 with 485 and was so fired up I did 5 reps instead of 2 on my last set. It was probably because Jungle Rot "Paralyzed Prey" came on my headphones  right before I pulled. 

Plus, my fat ass is down 6 pounds from 257 to 251. I love The Cube and highly recommend it. Very simple program to follow.

Hoping to break some PR's in 6 weeks, but really just hoping I can stay injury free for a while. 

That is all mother ****ers! Get in where you fit in...

Regards,

Assassin32


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice lifts, Mate!! Cube is a great program. I'm working in a bit of 5-3-1 (less the OHP) into my programming for my winter bulk. Training heavy feels good...

x2 for Jungle Rot induced PRs!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 7, 2015)

Congrats on feint better Assassin. I'm waiting to hear about your upcoming PRs.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 7, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> I love The Cube and highly recommend it. Very simple program to follow.



That got my attention, especially the part about simple program to follow so I googled it up. I like to stay focused on the lifting not some long drawn out thesis that's harder to solve than a rubiks cube. Looks like it would be worth a shot, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 7, 2015)

A 1400 total!!! 

When is your first meet? 

Nice lifting man.


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2015)

Very nice lifts.


----------



## Assassin32 (Sep 7, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> A 1400 total!!!
> 
> When is your first meet?
> 
> Nice lifting man.



Thanks Boss. You know, I just heard our gym is having a powerlifting meet to raise money for a member that was diagnosed with colon cancer. The entry fee is anything you're willing to donate towards his medical bills. It's obviously not through any Fed. but I figure it could be a good way to get my feet wet and it's at the gym I workout at, so what the hell. I don't know the dude, but colon cancer sucks so I'm gonna do it. Don't know the date or rules yet.


----------



## Assassin32 (Sep 7, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Nice lifts, Mate!! Cube is a great program. I'm working in a bit of 5-3-1 (less the OHP) into my programming for my winter bulk. Training heavy feels good...
> 
> x2 for Jungle Rot induced PRs!



Thanks Savage. Didn't you know that Jungle Rot played at max volume adds 10 pounds to any lift.


----------



## Assassin32 (Sep 7, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Congrats on feint better Assassin. I'm waiting to hear about your upcoming PRs.



Thanks Doc. Fingers crossed buddy. I haven't been able to stay injury free long for the last couple years.


----------



## Assassin32 (Sep 7, 2015)

For anyone interested in the cube the link it's right here...it couldn't be any easier...

https://blackironbeast.com/cube/calculator

Courtesy of member j2048b...thanks buddy.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 7, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Thanks Boss. You know, I just heard our gym is having a powerlifting meet to raise money for a member that was diagnosed with colon cancer. The entry fee is anything you're willing to donate towards his medical bills. It's obviously not through any Fed. but I figure it could be a good way to get my feet wet and it's at the gym I workout at, so what the hell. I don't know the dude, but colon cancer sucks so I'm gonna do it. Don't know the date or rules yet.



First Milo now you lol. 2 good guys doing some good work for others and hopefully hitting PRs in the process. Hats off to both of you, you guys are really what this sport is about.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 7, 2015)

You dodged a bullet with that hip injury, Im glad to hear you doing better and back at it.

Werent you like 285 a couple years ago?


----------



## Assassin32 (Sep 7, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> You dodged a bullet with that hip injury, Im glad to hear you doing better and back at it.
> 
> Werent you like 285 a couple years ago?



I did dodge a bullet, BGH. The initial diagnosis was a fully torn IT band. Surgery, long recovery, the whole 9. Turned out to be a bunch of torn fiberous and scar tissue. Healed almost fully in 4 weeks. Still feel a little twinge from time to time.

Never 285 bud, bit I was 265 two years ago. Down 14 total, and my knees are thanking me.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 7, 2015)

That's good to hear assassin. 

I ran the cube a few times. I liked it but I think the heavy days could be a little heavier especially the rack pulls. But it did work very well for my squat.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 8, 2015)

I would love to challenge myself with something like the cube, and would really love to break some PR's, but can you set some pr's that are practical for a guys age when using the program? Can you tailor the program for poundage's that are less than what a guy has lifted in the not so distant past? Are these questions making any sense? I guess what am I'm asking is this program worth jumping into at an older age when injury always lurks? The lifts  you're making are beastly my friend! Keep getting after it while the getting after is there.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 8, 2015)

stonetag said:


> I would love to challenge myself with something like the cube, and would really love to break some PR's, but can you set some pr's that are practical for a guys age when using the program? Can you tailor the program for poundage's that are less than what a guy has lifted in the not so distant past? Are these questions making any sense? I guess what am I'm asking is this program worth jumping into at an older age when injury always lurks? The lifts  you're making are beastly my friend! Keep getting after it while the getting after is there.


I understand what you are asking. But you are confused.

The pr you set is what you can set. The training days are based on sub maximal percentages. Age has nothing to do with this. If you can squat 300 for 1 you can squat 80% of that for triples. Get what I am saying? It is scaled to each individual. It's not like you have to bench 500 pounds.


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 8, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Thanks Boss. You know, I just heard our gym is having a powerlifting meet to raise money for a member that was diagnosed with colon cancer. The entry fee is anything you're willing to donate towards his medical bills. It's obviously not through any Fed. but I figure it could be a good way to get my feet wet and it's at the gym I workout at, so what the hell. I don't know the dude, but colon cancer sucks so I'm gonna do it. Don't know the date or rules yet.


that is a good 1st meet (imo)


----------



## Assassin32 (Sep 8, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's good to hear assassin.
> 
> I ran the cube a few times. I liked it but I think the heavy days could be a little heavier especially the rack pulls. But it did work very well for my squat.



I totally agree with you on that Ecks. Some days when I'm supposed to be done with heavy benching or deadlifting I feel like I have so much strength left I add a few more sets or reps. Shit sometimes I have to go back and double check to make sure I entered the right numbers because the heavy days seem lower than I was expecting when I look at what's on tap for that day.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 8, 2015)

Well it is a peaking type program so the heavy days do eventually get heavy. 

I used to work up to a heavy single or double on floor press or incline pin presses after the heavy comp bench. I also did close grip on my accessory day. I switched the close grip out for one of those two every week.


----------

